# Garelli Mosquito on a Rudge?



## loon36u (Dec 23, 2022)

After having this little motor for over 50 years, I got around to restoring it.
The only proper bike I have for it is my chrome Rudge.
Has anyone else dealt with this 49cc jewel ?


----------

